# Convert cab file to msi



## boblc123

OK, So here's my situation. My organization uses a web based software which requires an Active X install. Our users are not Admins on their machines and do not have permission to install Active X. We have over 500 PCs so manually installing Active X on each one is not really feasible. 

I have the .cab file that that contains the ocx, ini, and dll file. I'd like to convert this cab file into a .msi file so that I can pull down the install to each PC through Group Policy.

I've found instructions for doing so online but I am not a programmer, I'm a network admin and do not have enough knowledge of Visual Studio to follow the instructions..

Could anyone give me detailed instructions on how to convert this .cab file into an .msi file using Visual Studio 2008?

Note: I tried just copying the ocx, ini, and dll to the C:/Windows/Downloaded Program Files folder and registering them via regsvr32 but this still doesn't work. When visiting the webpage, it still prompts for the Active X install.


----------



## Ninjaboi

Hello boblc123, welcome to TSF!

Unfortunately, your going to have to do a bit of work in order to achieve this. Even if your not a programmer, you should be able to follow what this person suggests here.

As far as I know, there is no easy way to do this. No converter like you would hope lol. Tell me if that is followable and if you are able to achieve it. If not, we'll go from there.


----------

